

Show HN: CardBase – the most comprehensive credit card database in the US - beachminter
https://www.walla.by/cardbase

======
jonrx
My first surprise is on the APR. In Canada, most cards have an interest rate
of 19,9%[1], if you're not counting the store ones (27,99%+).

Even looking at the "poor credit" section, there is a variety of APR
available.

Competition at work...

[1] With the exception of reduced interest credit card. My credit union offers
one with 9,9% APR and is claiming that's the "lowest interest rate for a
credit card in the Country".

~~~
derstang
Canada suffers from not enough banking competition, for sure. The broad
breadth of banks in the US issuing credit cards (more than 450!) make a huge
difference

